# Air Museums around Chicago?



## Messy1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any good air museums around Chicago? work takes me to Joliet this weekend, and leaves me with most of the day free on Thursday. I was thinking about taking in a good aircraft museum, something preferably with WW2 aircraft on display, but any air museum will work! got any suggestions? Please let me know! Thanks guys!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 15, 2008)

Air Museums
there are a few


----------

